# Wood Shed Roof, Paint or shingle??



## WES999 (Jul 31, 2010)

As you can see in the pic the tarp that was the roof for my wood shed has succumbed to the ravages of the weather.  

I was able to scrounge a bunch of  4' X 3'  X 1/2" sheets of plywood ( we get these skids form China at work and throw tons away). I figured the would be fine for a wood shed roof.

I painted the plywood with a oil base exterior primer to seal it as I am sure it not exterior grade.

What do you all think would be the best covering, would just a coat of exterior paint hold up OK, or should I cover it with roofing felt and shingles. ( I have never done a shingle roof but I figure I could do a reasonable job with some advice) . Is there some other type of coating that would work well?

What do you guys think?


----------



## ckarotka (Jul 31, 2010)

If you can cost wise, shingles all the way. Those shingle will last way longer than their rating (and paint) because there is not attic heat to cook them. Buy some cheap 3 tab shingles or you could raid all your friends garages and make it moziac.  If you use 3 tab be sure to cut the tabs off some to make a starter for the first row so you won't see wood between the tabs. On a  typical roof you will start with a full one, the next course going up take 7in off a full one, then 7in off again for the third course, rinse and repeat. The cut edge goes to the gable end. doesn't matter working left to rt or vise versa.


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2010)

I would use roll roofing for a shed instead of tabbed shingles. It's cheaper and easier. The job will be done in an afternoon.

http://www.realtor.com/home-garden/do-it-yourself/roofing/installing-roll-roofing.aspx?source=ig
http://www.onlinetips.org/install-roll-roofing


----------



## ckarotka (Jul 31, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I would use roll roofing for a shed instead of tabbed shingles. It's cheaper and easier. The job will be done in about an afternoon.
> 
> http://www.realtor.com/home-garden/do-it-yourself/roofing/installing-roll-roofing.aspx?source=ig
> http://www.onlinetips.org/install-roll-roofing



Good point, I was thinking 3tabs could be a free score from a garage or a friend. I know I have a square in mine right now left over from the house roof. With no heat in the building ice shouldn't be an issue. The only other issue I could see would be the rolled couldn't "melt" to the wood because of the paint. Maybe blow off?? Ok I'm grasping at straws now.

Rolled would be a great choice I agree.


----------



## vvvv (Jul 31, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I would use roll roofing for a shed instead of tabbed shingles. It's cheaper and easier. The job will be done in an afternoon.
> 
> http://www.realtor.com/home-garden/do-it-yourself/roofing/installing-roll-roofing.aspx?source=ig
> http://www.onlinetips.org/install-roll-roofing


roll roofing white + paint it 5 yrs later & as needed thereafter


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd surely agree with the rolled roofing.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 1, 2010)

any white asphalt roof will outlast a black roof because it wont get as hot & deteriorate in the sun. black absorbs heat better but also radiates heat better so overnight the heatloss is also accelerated. read a can of latex roof coating for application instructions as to when to paint the roof, whichever color. the paint will preserve the asphalt & if reapplied every 10 yrs or so , the roof will last 4ever.
if doubts exist as to black radiating the heat better, go look at the back of a dorm refrigerator & see that the heat dissipating coil is always painted black!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Aug 1, 2010)

depending on finances, I'd put metal on there. If you are surely going to nail that plywood on then I'd shingle it. Paint won't last too long. I like roll roofing too. I put plywood on top my stacks and then rubber roofing over it, no shed at my place.


----------



## benjamin (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll agree that metal is the way to go, but since you have the chinese plywood free, metal is still the way to go.  If you insist on using the plywood, scrounge left over shingles and do the mosaic.  

Around here cheapo 3 tabs are still $60  a square and you can get new (cheapo) steel for less.  Steel will go up faster, easier, and cheaper.  Plus you can overhang the steel a foot or so to give yourself some more cover from the same structure.


----------



## woodsmaster (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd go with peel and seal for a cheap and easy roof. It's like rolled roofing but stcks down without nails. 10 year warranty and comes in different colors.


----------



## fossil (Aug 1, 2010)

Put up whatever you feel like putting up, can afford, and like the way it looks.  It's a woodshed.  Open to the elements.  It's not a kiln.  All the sweating about reflection/absorption is dust in the wind.  The dang thing's gonna be at ambient inside and out all day and night long.  The roof's there to keep the rain and snow off, period...it does nothing as far as seasoning the wood in the shed is concerned.  Mine has asphalt shingles on it, because it's right next to my house and so aesthetics trumped some of the other considerations.  I like it just fine, and it seems to "work" just fine.  Rick


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

the wall above the roof is white so consider the scenario when the time comes to paint that wall as to what the shed roof will provide=
1-metal roof to stand on, hold the paint can, & avoid spilling paint on the roof.
2-white roll roofing with traction which can be repainted with same paint as house & thus preserve the roof . white spill on white roof wont show as well as any other color roof. A white roof stays cooler & lasts longer so when u are putting wood into the shed it wont be as hot in the work area.
a shed full of wood will minimize airflow above the wood so the radiational factor of the color of the roof will make more of a difference especially if the wind is static.
the white roof for a woodshed specification came from a Popular Science article 30 yrs ago. the concept gets lotta argumentations mostly because defies the conventional thinking of wanting a kiln effect from the black roof on the shed which fails to consider the radiational aspect when the sun aint shining on it


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 2, 2010)

WES999 said:
			
		

> As you can see in the pic the tarp that was the roof for my wood shed has succumbed to the ravages of the weather.
> 
> I was able to scrounge a bunch of  4' X 3'  X 1/2" sheets of plywood ( we get these skids form China at work and throw tons away). I figured the would be fine for a wood shed roof.
> 
> ...



Make sure you paint a NY on there for the New York Yankees! It is nice to see BIG Poppy driving the baseball again.


Babe
Sparky


----------



## billb3 (Aug 2, 2010)

A couple more lathe strips and corrugated  would go on there easy and quick.

I've used corrugated metal and plastic and the metal lasts longer.

The last roof I did was originally whole sheets of 4x8 plywood and roll roofing and had rotted so the 8 foot panels popped on with no cutting.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 2, 2010)

Having a bit of deja vu with the whole what color should the roof be comments . . . haven't we already beaten this horse to death? 

Per the OP's question . . . You could leave the wood uncovered . . . but in a few years you'll be back to where you are today . . . in my own opinion if I had the money I would put a metal roof on . . . goes up fast, looks sharp and the snow comes off it easier than asphalt . . . if, on the otherhand, I was looking for the cheap and easy route I would go with rolled roofing . . . rolls out quickly enough and pretty cheap . . . but not always the prettiest . . . then again . . . it's not the Taj Mah Woodshed . . . it's simply a place to keep your seasoned wood dry. 

Me, I went with three-tab shingles (although I simply rotated the shingles around for the first course and then shingled the normal way . . . it's a pretty easy process. Tar paper went down first and then you just start laying out the shingles and nailing them down. The reason I went with the conventional shingles is that I had some left over from my other sheds . . . and I had some that I was able to get off my camp (used for siding believe it or not) . . . then I only had to buy a few extra bundles so it made it worth the expense.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2010)

I did metal on a shed roof and it took no time, and I was surprised that it was not that expensive (IMO).  I aint baking in the sun, so I'll go with metal for the next roof I do (I have 2 other sheds that need roofing soon).


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Having a bit of deja vu with the whole what color should the roof be comments . . . haven't we already beaten this horse to death?
> 
> Per the OP's question . . . You could leave the wood uncovered . . . but in a few years you'll be back to where you are today . . . in my own opinion if I had the money I would put a metal roof on . . . goes up fast, looks sharp and the snow comes off it easier than asphalt . . . if, on the otherhand, I was looking for the cheap and easy route I would go with rolled roofing . . . rolls out quickly enough and pretty cheap . . . but not always the prettiest . . . then again . . . it's not the Taj Mah Woodshed . . . it's simply a place to keep your seasoned wood dry.
> 
> Me, I went with three-tab shingles (although I simply rotated the shingles around for the first course and then shingled the normal way . . . it's a pretty easy process. Tar paper went down first and then you just start laying out the shingles and nailing them down. The reason I went with the conventional shingles is that I had some left over from my other sheds . . . and I had some that I was able to get off my camp (used for siding believe it or not) . . . then I only had to buy a few extra bundles so it made it worth the expense.


the horse u try to kill simply for the thrill of the hunt is an endangered species, besides uy'all aint aiming right.
metal roof will expand/contract with temperature changes & eventually loosen the fasteners. My 40 yr. old aluminum roof is proof


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL- well, a 40 yr old wood shed has lived a good long life, and a bit of a leak wouldn't make any difference to the wood


----------



## oldspark (Aug 2, 2010)

Every new farm building for the last 30 years is metal here in Iowa and most of the midwest so cant be all bad.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> LOL- well, a 40 yr old wood shed has lived a good long life, and a bit of a leak wouldn't make any difference to the wood


wood in the shed or wood of the roof structure?lololo...


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Every new farm building for the last 30 years is metal here in Iowa and most of the midwest so cant be all bad.


aint saying its bad, just stating scientific factors. OP has free plywood & i'd bet your barns have a steep roof built on a skeleton frame of boards= economic + good for the snow to slide off.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 2, 2010)

You would have replaced those shingles in the 40 years so I think you are ahead of the game.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> You would have replaced those shingles in the 40 years so I think you are ahead of the game.


not if painted with outdoor latex every 10 yrs.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 2, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know about that, would not hold up here I dont believe, nobody and I mean nobody does that. Besides the fact you have to paint it every 10 years.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea, but outddor latex seems to need renewal on the SIDES of a house at least that often, so if it works, then I would guess it would need attention more often that that on the top to be sure.  I have enough to do around my yard


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody does it due to aesthetics & being unusual but the fact is that the solar degradation will wear out the paint but not the asphalt under the paint, so every 10 yrs or so it needs repainting.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh- paint over asphalt... huh.  Never thought of that.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 2, 2010)

He's right it looks like crap, I now remember seeing a building with a painted asphalt roof, l will take the metal roof any day.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> He's right it looks like crap, I now remember seeing a building with a painted asphalt roof, l will take the metal roof any day.


wonder how long the finish on a metal roof lasts? then what?


----------



## oldspark (Aug 2, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As long as the roof is good, metal roofing has come a long way, the buildings that I am talking about that are over 30 year old have never been touched.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think a quality shingle roof is warranteed for 30 yrs.


----------



## Battenkiller (Aug 2, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> metal roof will expand/contract with temperature changes & eventually loosen the fasteners. My 40 yr. old aluminum roof is proof



Not true.  How much can .029" thick metal expand?  A few thou at best.  Besides, the fasteners have to be screwed in with enough force to slightly deform the rubber seal in order for it to be leak proof.  The give and take inherent in this type of fastener is way more than any expansion of the metal can overcome.  Loose fasteners would be due to the shrinking of the purlin wood itself.  If that's a concern, one could always climb up on top of the shed and screw them done until they seat again.

Still, I wouldn't put too much money into that shed.  With that shallow pitch and lack of a rafter system, one big wet snowstorm could bring the whole thing down.  IMO, put the freebie ply on it, cover with roll roofing and be done with it.  Then get out there with a snow rake after every winter storm and scrape her down before snow and ice are allowed to build up.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 2, 2010)

ure right, no rafters! shingles would weigh 2x the roll roofing.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice score on the ply wood.
Roll roofing is my 2nd plan. I really would like to use a metal roof. $ cost is the issue.
snow slides off, last a long time & easy to extend it 6" over edges for a better drip zone
roll roofing cheaper & will last many years. probably out last me.
Will be doing something soon with mine.

It's a wood shed, not a shop or house. I'm using tarps now & it's working 
If within 20 years you come on a deal on metal roof, it would be another good score
Wood will be dry either way.

I'll probably end up with roll roofing, fast & cheap & looks & lasts better than tarps  LOL


----------



## WES999 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I got the plywood all installed, didn't even have to cut it, it was just the right size. :lol: 
I think I am going to go with the roll roofing, looks like HD has it for $30/roll, 2 rolls should do the job.
I will probably go with the white color, just like the gov energy adviser says. :roll: 

Thanks to all the great suggestions. I never heard of roll roofing before.


----------



## Battenkiller (Aug 4, 2010)

WES999 said:
			
		

> Well I got the plywood all installed, didn't even have to cut it, it was just the right size.



How convenient.  Who'da thunk, eh? %-P


----------



## vvvv (Aug 4, 2010)

WES999 said:
			
		

> Well I got the plywood all installed, didn't even have to cut it, it was just the right size. :lol:
> I think I am going to go with the roll roofing, looks like HD has it for $30/roll, 2 rolls should do the job.
> I will probably go with the white color, just like the gov energy adviser says. :roll:
> 
> Thanks to all the great suggestions. I never heard of roll roofing before.


now u gotta figure out how to do the roll roofing right, right?& I'm thinking latex roof paint from walmart might do the trick BUT u can get a 5gal can of exterior latex from HD REAL cheap if its paint thats been mistinted= they call it OOPS PAINT..........good lux genius vvv


----------



## WES999 (Aug 4, 2010)

Why do I need white paint? The roll roofing comes in white acording to the HD website.


----------



## fossil (Aug 4, 2010)

Paint over it every 10 years?  Wait until you're 60 years old or so, and spin that idea around in your head for a bit.   %-P


----------



## vvvv (Aug 4, 2010)

WES999 said:
			
		

> Why do I need white paint? The roll roofing comes in white acording to the HD website.


u dont need paint if u do the rollroofing. 5-10 yrs later a coat of paint will preserve the roofing & add 10 yrs to its life. Plywood looks primed so I'd be tempted to slap a [OOPS] cheap,thick coat of outdoor latex on it without the roofing. Cant paint fresh asphalt roof for 5 yrs anyway. gotta lay the rollroof down properly or it wont last. I trowel roofing cement under it & nail on top edge & overlap over the nails after tarring over the nails....can get messy! HD should advise.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 4, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> Paint over it every 10 years?  Wait until you're 60 years old or so, and spin that idea around in your head for a bit.   %-P


Thats when u use ur retirment $ & hire a kid


----------



## fossil (Aug 4, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, BLIMP...that's when I put up 30-year asphalt shingles just exactly the color my wife likes on the damn wood shed, and then I never, ever, worry about it again.  Rick


----------



## vvvv (Aug 4, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, may u live another 69 yrs & her too


----------



## gerry100 (Aug 5, 2010)

Metal is the way to go and see no reason to paint ( galvanized)

Nail it to the plywood with the right nails and forget about it - you're good for at least 20 years ( I've got one that's 16 yo and looks new).

I've doen a few roll roofs on my outbuildings and they are a PITA to install and erode after 8 -10 years.


----------



## WES999 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, it's all done. I finished it a few weeks ago, just did not get around to posting pics.
I went with white colored roll roofing, about all I had to buy was 2 rolls of roofing and some drip edge and some paint for the plywood, around $100 for everything. All in all came out looking pretty good, and was fairley easy to do.

 Best part is the wood shed is FULL, I figure there is about 4 cords inside and maybe another cord outside.
A good portion is 2 years old, good and dry.
Probably 2 years worth for me. :lol:


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 17, 2016)

Metal is only good for 40 years? That's funny. Steel roofing can easily last over 100 years.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 18, 2016)

Just gonna say being in Boston, shingles are probably best if its cost effective for you. Snow, wind , rain, etc stand no chance against the rest.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2016)

Since this thread is six years old I suspect the OP has probably decided what they want to use for roofing ... unless they are wicked bad procrastinators.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Nov 21, 2016)

WES999 said:


> As you can see in the pic the tarp that was the roof for my wood shed has succumbed to the ravages of the weather.
> 
> I was able to scrounge a bunch of  4' X 3'  X 1/2" sheets of plywood ( we get these skids form China at work and throw tons away). I figured the would be fine for a wood shed roof.
> 
> ...


Neither. Use Ondura roofing panels instead.


----------

